# 1155 transmission problems



## John McLean (Aug 29, 2018)

We are using a 1155 for running a grain vacuum. When we engage the PTO, the tractor moves ahead like it is gear, even though the clutch is depressed and it is in neutral. What is wrong?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello John, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I'm not familiar with your tractor, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

John McLean said:


> We are using a 1155 for running a grain vacuum. When we engage the PTO, the tractor moves ahead like it is gear, even though the clutch is depressed and it is in neutral. What is wrong?


Does your tractor have live PTO (2 stage clutch) or independent PTO (hydraulic clutch pack)? 

Since the tractor moves with no drive gear engagement, and the clutch depressed, my GUESS is that it is being driven by cold fluid movement created by PTO engagement. Check it out...does it move when the fluid is warm/hot? If this is the case, set the brakes and don't worry about it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

First question, you do not by chance have one of those hydraulic powered front axles that were introduced back then? If so, make sure it is not being powered.

I used one of these and a MF 2805 for years. Independent PTO, lock the brakes, put it in neutral, engage the PTO and run the vacuum. 

The only transmission issues I ever had was the shift rails, after thousands of hours of field work, would skip a collar and lock up the transmission if forced. Easy fix too.


----------

